# Betst Drugstore Moisturizer



## s0o_r0qish (Oct 6, 2007)

ok ladies..i need a good moisturizer that i can find at the drug store..walmart..ect..
any recs?


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 6, 2007)

I love Olay Regenerist Micro Sculpting Cream.


----------



## Briar (Oct 6, 2007)

I've worn Oil of Olay's Olay Complete for years and I love it.  It moisturizes without being greasy and has SPF 15 for sun protection.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Oct 6, 2007)

idk if you have acne prone skin but i just got a new one called neutrogena stress free 3 in 1 product(i forget the exact name, but its along those lines)
and it works GREAT it doesnt feel greasy at all which is amazing since i have sick oily skin!


----------



## noahlowryfan (Oct 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I've worn Oil of Olay's Olay Complete for years and I love it.  It moisturizes without being greasy and has SPF 15 for sun protection._

 
i use that too. i'm not sure if it's the moisturizer but my skin looks so much better. maybe its my skin care regime.

skin care regime at night:
1. makeup remover wipes from the $1 store to remove makeup
2. wash face with Kanebo Naive facial cleanser that I bought at a Japanese dollar store
3. spray face with MAC's Charged Water
4. Olay Complete Moisturizer w/ SPF

the morning is the same routine minus the makeup remover wipes. i really love MAC Charged Waters. i wish they make it a permanent product.


----------



## Wenzdai (Oct 7, 2007)

i use Neutrogena oil free moisture with spf 15 .. it works really great.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 7, 2007)

I use the Olay Total Effects fragrance-free moisturizer. I have combination skin and it hasn't broken me out badly like a lot of other moisturizers do


----------



## s0o_r0qish (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks ladies...


----------



## meiming (Oct 9, 2007)

I also use Neutrogena with spf 15...keep low maintenance but it works for me


----------



## gracetre123 (Oct 10, 2007)

I use Olay too!! and it´s great...


----------



## Simply Elegant (Oct 10, 2007)

I've tried all of Biore's moisturizers and liked them all. If you're looking for something light, any of these are nice.


----------



## luvsic (Nov 10, 2007)

I use this neutrogena day/night moisturizer...but for me it just works ok. I am still on the hunt for my HG. This product made my skin feel a little oily (despite the claims of it NOT feeling oily at all) and it didn't make me break out, but it made me feel a little icky wearing it. My face was shiny for a really long time before it dried


----------



## anns (Nov 15, 2007)

Neutrogena's Anti-Wrinkle Cream w/ SPF 15


----------

